
An even smaller world's smallest LED blinky - Twires
https://hackaday.com/2019/04/11/an-even-smaller-worlds-smallest-led-blinky/
======
DanBC
The video mentions an 0805 resistor for scale.

That is 2 mm by 1.2 mm.

